# Permission to use SIPS in a commercial Library ?



## arty40 (May 20, 2010)

Hello Big Bob,

We are producing a K4 Library for best service in Germany. I like SIPS a lot and already did some nice sounds with it.
I´ve read the manual and at the end you call it "open source" but I wonder if thats a permission to use it in a commercial library too. I´d like to use the Legato as a second script.

regards from Germany
arty40


----------



## Big Bob (May 21, 2010)

Hi Arty40,

Certainly you (or anyone else) can use SIPS any way you wish, including commercial libraries. However, if you modify SIPS in any way, please indicate in your documentation that it is a derivative work. In other words, I don't want to be blamed for anything that might go wrong :lol: . 

I'm glad you like the sound of mating SIPS with your library and, of course, I'm always grateful for any complimentary copies you might want to send me 8) 

God Bless,

Bob


----------



## arty40 (May 22, 2010)

Hi Big Bob,

thanks for Your fast reply. We will try to use SIPS in our new nki´s. I will report, if it worked fine for us.

best regards

arty40


----------

